# croaker hooks



## yellowduck (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok 2coolers help me settle an argument between me and my buddy (he knows who he is avid 2cooler himself). I use Gamakatsu EWG Worm Hook 5/0 hooks he uses Mustad Ultra Point Wide-Gap Croaker 4/0. My Father in law got me in to using the gamakatsu and as far as i know have not had any issues. your comments would be welcome. Please tell me what hook yall use. He asks me if i'm going bass fishing hahaha.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I use the Mustad Croaker hooks, 4/0 early season, then 5/0 mid season, and 6/0 by Sept. They seem to do the trick for me, opinions vary though, lol.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I used 5/0 mutu circle hooks but only in the surf when trout are feeding aggressively enough to hook themselves. When fishing in shallow flats and stationary trout are not as aggressive I use the "croaker hooks". A fellow 2Cooler helped me come to this conclusion last summer. Hook up ratio is much better this way for me.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

All I can say is Eagle Point Marina stocks one kind of croaker hook and it is MUSTAD


----------



## DMcVay (Oct 23, 2012)

When I'm croaker soaking its a croaker hook or a circle hook. The same thing.


Dillon


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't fish now for croaker,but over 10 years ago i was fishing with dead shrimp using GAMAKATSU crappie hooks size,nr 6,but with this hooks i was catching and 25 inch red fish and specks( you can see in the picture 2 red red fish 25 inch each and one trout 25 inch catch with this hooks at SAN LUIS PASS fishing for withing,croaker).

Some years ago at ROOLOVER PASS ,because the flounder don't bite i was catching one bucket with croaker on crappie jig with GULP MINNOW GRUB 2" chartreuse for some fisherman witch don't know to catch croaker


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Jean Scurtu said:


> I don't fish now for croaker


I think they are talking about the croaker hook that is used when they use croaker as bait.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

4/0-5/0 Mutu


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Before there were any "croaker hooks" I used 'kahle" hooks. They are thinner than the croaker hook and just as good. A true circle hook will work, but in most instances the fish has to set himself, kinda tough if he takes the bait swimming towards you.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I use the Owner brand Khale Hooks. In the spring when croaker show up at the bait stands, I use a 4/0....by the end of summer, Im using a 6/0, due to the size of the croaker.


----------



## BlueDucks (Apr 11, 2013)

I use the wide gap croaker hooks myself Just depends on size of bait as to what size hooks I use. You must be a converted bass fisherman do you use extra heavy flipping sticks to cast those worm hooks


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I carry a variety of hooks as what works seems to change over time.


----------



## 3footer (Apr 11, 2013)

I would think about trading in that Kenner on a bass tracker.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Man you guys buy some expensive hooks.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

The croaker/khale hook.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

#6 VMC treble hook. I have a hard time not setting the hook.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I use the exact set-up as Robbie Guy, minus the swivel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

omgidk said:


> Man you guys buy some expensive hooks.


You are kidding right? If $5 is too much for a few hooks fishing is not the hobby for you! Fishing with crappy hooks is about like hunting big game with a 22 caliber rifle...pointless

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> I use the Owner brand Khale Hooks. In the spring when croaker show up at the bait stands, I use a 4/0....by the end of summer, Im using a 6/0, due to the size of the croaker.


Right on... 7/0 is the way to go. Eagle Claw 50 pack carbon steel- $8 @ BPS . Strong as hell and sharp point.


----------



## Meals on Reels (Apr 10, 2013)

Mustad 6/0. 

I definitely like Robbie Guy's set up ,may have to try that one.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

What is a "croaker"


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I used 5/0 mutu circle hooks but only in the surf when trout are feeding aggressively enough to hook themselves. When fishing in shallow flats and stationary trout are not as aggressive I use the "croaker hooks". A fellow 2Cooler helped me come to this conclusion last summer. Hook up ratio is much better this way for me.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Yes^^ 
If I'm going with a J style hook then I also might use an Owner SSW cutting point.(crazy sharp!!!)
Make sure you use a snell knot! Use the appropriate size according to the croaker.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

If I get a batch of croakers that are big enough to need a 7/0 hook....*I'm* eating the croaker!


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You are kidding right? If $5 is too much for a few hooks fishing is not the hobby for you! Fishing with crappy hooks is about like hunting big game with a 22 caliber rifle...pointless
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy










My hooks for most live pin fish ect


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

omgidk said:


> View attachment 603715
> 
> My hooks for most live pin fish ect


Never tried them. Have any problems with them?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Never tried them. Have any problems with them?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


I've fished them. They are very sharp. The design is the old standard live bait hook. Great for nose hooking pilchards/ pogeys, and hooking pinfish through the cheeks. If I know I'm going to be losing lots of hooks, I'll buy and use mustard ultra points.(they are way cheaper)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fish Specialist said:


> I've fished them. They are very sharp. The design is the old standard live bait hook. Great for nose hooking pilchards/ pogeys, and hooking pinfish through the cheeks. If I know I'm going to be losing lots of hooks, I'll buy and use mustard ultra points.(they are way cheaper)


I know you Florida cats like to fish around docks and yank out those snook and little grouper. I may have to try them when fishing live shad.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Rattlin' Hooks*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> You are kidding right? If $5 is too much for a few hooks fishing is not the hobby for you! Fishing with crappy hooks is about like hunting big game with a 22 caliber rifle...pointless
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Well Put Smack,

I,ll be using Rockport Rattlers Croakermax, Which is a Mustad 4/0 or 5/0 Khale Hook that Rattles. No Brainer Here.

Slurp


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Never tried them. Have any problems with them?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


I have offshore, that along with others I like the tournament Mutu lite....hard to beat, you just have to train yourself NOT to set the hook....WW


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

That Robbie Guy said:


> The croaker/khale hook.


Sorry for the ignorance but what is the swivel setup in the picture? Does it float? Do you use it the same as free lining?


----------



## spot n dot guy (Dec 30, 2007)

That is a salt shaker with the red wrap on it. It is between the swivel and leader going to the hook. It a small rattle to attract fish, it does not float. The swivel would be where he attaches his line. Hope this helps.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

Thats an awesome idea! Do you fish this like you would when you freeline? oor do you add a twitch in it?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

thehastenman said:


> Sorry for the ignorance but what is the swivel setup in the picture? Does it float? Do you use it the same as free lining?


First, I must say that the image was borrowed.

Quick Swirl > Chatter Weight > Fluro Leader > Khale Hook
I personally go Braid > Chatter Weight > Fluro Leader > Khale Hook.



thehastenman said:


> Thats an awesome idea! Do you fish this like you would when you freeline? oor do you add a twitch in it?


If you are referring to me, I add a twitch.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know you Florida cats like to fish around docks and yank out those snook and little grouper. I may have to try them when fishing live shad.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Use a snell knot strait to the shank of the hook. Don't even worry about passing through the eye. You will find the hook will turn around and re-hook the bait less.


----------



## hook_n_line (Apr 15, 2013)

The chatterweight with 16" of mono tied below it and a 4/0 croaker hook works great when live bait fishing.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

*Yes*

Smack, check them out next time you are in the store. I use them for any live bait, I like how sturdy they are along with the price.


----------

